# Horse trailer questions and discussion



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there anyway you could try pulling your horses in a similar trailer? 

I went on a trail ride with a friend and loaded my 15h 1000lb arab/paint and my 14.3h 900lb RMHA gelding in a trailer just like that and it was a tight squeeze. I would never buy one. Don't like the slant load setup _at all _after using one. 

I'd rather have a stock trailer with no dividers.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Is there anyway you could try pulling your horses in a similar trailer?
> 
> I went on a trail ride with a friend and loaded my 15h 1000lb arab/paint and my 14.3h 900lb RMHA gelding in a trailer just like that and it was a tight squeeze. I would never buy one. Don't like the slant load setup _at all _after using one.
> 
> I'd rather have a stock trailer with no dividers.


They do have a sixteen foot stock with no tack compartment but I want a place for my tack and the only difference would be with or without the swinging tack wall so not much difference in weight. 

What were the dimensions of the trailer you used? Different brands have different dimensions.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

One question. If tack is in back seat of your truck do you have enough room for you and your two passengers that you're taking riding with you?

To me, I wouldn't do it. I'd get so annoyed having to move everything back and forth.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes I would have room in the truck for an extra rider but that wouldn't be happening anytime soon as one of the horses is a baby. The annoyance of having to move the tack would probably happen about 10% of the time as I would be hauling two horses most of the time.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the trailer that I like. If it had windows that could open it would be better but adds more weight so not really necessary. I guess what I'm thinking is can I fit three horses in the 14' version if I take the tack out and open the area when needed. I would mostly be using it with two horses though so that wouldn't happen very often. I'm wondering if the 620 lb difference would make enough difference where it would be worth the occasional hassle.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Would you consider this?_ 
sorry, the link doesn't seem to be working correctly...you may need to copy & paste to see the trailer.
_ www.shadowtrailerworld.com/store/p1201/Used_2014_Sundowner_Stock_Combo_3H_Bumper_pull.html

_I know *nothing* about the brand...._
I saw though 3 horse, bumper pull with tack space and aluminum usually means lighter weight {sometimes}....
I would consider trailering comfort of my horses and buy a insulated roof in Florida...
Man it can get hot sitting in the sun at a trailhead or show ground. :-(
Something to consider if you have not.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> Would you consider this?_
> sorry, the link doesn't seem to be working correctly...you may need to copy & paste to see the trailer.
> _ www.shadowtrailerworld.com/store/p1201/Used_2014_Sundowner_Stock_Combo_3H_Bumper_pull.html
> 
> ...


Yes, I have looked at those as well. The things that I like with the one that I showed is that it has 5200# torsion axles and 16" tires. It can come with a wood floor or an aluminum floor for a little more money. I imagine the aluminum floor would make it slightly lighter but I'm thinking that the horses would probably like the wood floor better. I also like that the tack wall swings open so you could use the trailer for other things if you wanted to. I like that it weighs 2960 lbs. as opposed to close to 3300 lbs. I also like that it is under $10,000 brand new unless I got it with the aluminum floor. About the only thing that I would like differently is if it had windows on one side but that puts more weight on it. Being is that I'm not going to trade my truck in for a different one any time soon, I have to keep it as light as I can. When I retire in 7 years I will buy a new 3/4 ton truck. 

I just kind of got to thinking, Hmmm maybe I could make the 14 footer work for my needs with a little rearranging but maybe it wouldn't be worth the hassle. It would bring the weight down to 2340 lbs.

As far as parking in the sun with horses in it? I just don't do it. About the only time that would happen is if I were forced to, like broken down on the side of the road. Shady parking is a premium down hear but most places where I ride have plenty of shade trees to park under. 
Honestly, in the summer, I don't do much riding at all or go anywhere with them. It's just too hot and buggy. The plus side to being down here is that the weather is beautiful for riding Oct. thru May.


----------



## oklaoutdoorliving (Mar 28, 2017)

hi new to the forum, but as a truck driver, trailers are my thing lol. If I may make a suggestion, you might consider the purchae from the other end. Most people do not buy new trailers very often, but pickups come and go. I totally understand figuring out what your truck is best suited for, I have two half tons currently and when I'm moving the tractor or pulling even two horse trailer I use it works them to death. To that end I am casually shooping for a 3/4 or one ton. Hypothetically speaking if you bought the trailer that is a little bit heavier, is it possible that in a couple of years you might be upgrading trucks anyway? At times 620lbs can make a big difference when towing but depends on how much of it is tongue weight, how it rides ect. If it were me I'd buy the trailer that has the features I want and next time I'm truck shopping look for one with a bigger engine.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is another reason why I don't like to ride in the woods in the summer. These guys just love to make their webs right across the trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoriF said:


> They do have a sixteen foot stock with no tack compartment but I want a place for my tack and the only difference would be with or without the swinging tack wall so not much difference in weight.
> 
> What were the dimensions of the trailer you used? Different brands have different dimensions.


I am not 100% sure of the dimensions, but I know it was 16' long with the slanted tack in front. CC brand, I would guess only 6' wide.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

oklaoutdoorliving said:


> hi new to the forum, but as a truck driver, trailers are my thing lol. If I may make a suggestion, you might consider the purchae from the other end. Most people do not buy new trailers very often, but pickups come and go. I totally understand figuring out what your truck is best suited for, I have two half tons currently and when I'm moving the tractor or pulling even two horse trailer I use it works them to death. To that end I am casually shooping for a 3/4 or one ton. Hypothetically speaking if you bought the trailer that is a little bit heavier, is it possible that in a couple of years you might be upgrading trucks anyway? At times 620lbs can make a big difference when towing but depends on how much of it is tongue weight, how it rides ect. If it were me I'd buy the trailer that has the features I want and next time I'm truck shopping look for one with a bigger engine.


I totally understand what you are saying but the truck I have is the truck I have. I'm trying to make it last me the seven years that I have left of commuting to work. I put a lot of miles on it and when I retire, that will be my retirement gift to myself. A NEW TRUCK :grin: That's when I will be looking at a different size of truck. Even then, I don't envision myself wanting to pull around anything huge with living quarters and all of that so I'm thinking a 3/4 ton would be fine. I could also trade the trailer in or sell it and get something a little different when the time comes.

For the time being, I still would like to take my three horses places. Like I said, the majority of the time it will be only two and every once in a while three and not going very far with them. I do have the trailering package on the truck that I have now. The suspension is good but I think I'm going to put some helper springs on it anyway. It has external oil and transmission coolers. Also, I upgraded the brakes on it and I will use a weight distribution hitch as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> I am not 100% sure of the dimensions, but I know it was 16' long with the slanted tack in front. CC brand, I would guess only 6' wide.


The ones that I am looking at are 6'8" wide. Most of the shadows are only 6' wide and one of the reasons that I'm not looking at them too hard. My B/O has a 3 horse slant and both her horses and mine fit in there quite comfortably. My one girl is not huge like a large draft but she isn't tiny either. She's about 16 hands and about 1300 lbs. B/O's trailer is an Exiss. Not sure on the dimensions though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The topic that I'm wondering about is would the 14 ft slant load trailer be feasible for three horses if I removed the tack wall when needed.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Those are the most gorgeous looking spiders and exquisite webs when the early morning sun glistens the web...
I do a lot of ducking under, going around or wearing of webs....seems I am the web magnet {biggest horse} and do lead a lot on the narrower trails... :-(

Are you looking new then or only used in a trailer?
Look at some of the Ocala manufacturers then and see what a "custom" would be...might be surprising is what I've heard. :eek_color: affordable :eek_color:

Personally, I would not go smaller and "try to fit" but go larger since you have good sized beasts now and one still growing yet. Right now the would barely fit on the 14' honestly...
3 good sized horses on a 16' someone is right at the rear door with a tack room configuration in place...
Numbers sound wonderful in a sales write-up, actuality though is rude when needing to apply facts of bodies squished in place...be really careful.
_jmo...
:runninghorse2:......
_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

[/MENTION][/MENTION]The one I've been eyeballing is 17' until I started reading on the internet of people talking what they can fit and it got me to wondering. Anyway, I'll probably stick with the 17'. I am looking new but would also look at newish used ones. 

@horselovinguy Those spiders are beautiful and I will have my face right up there to look at them. I just don't like them or their webs on me. I am usually the one to find them too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I'm NOT suggesting this is ok... but I hauled a 2-horse straight load stock w/ two horses behind a 4-cylinder ford ranger for years... just saying...

I think you would be sad if you went to the smaller trailer. That extra tack space really comes in handy.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

How about this?
http://www.dhmco.com/sundowner-horse-trailers/bumper-pull/3-Horse/8724/

The weight detail you need knowing....got it...3055 pounds.
The outside width is 7', not sure where that will put inside width though...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> How about this?
> http://www.dhmco.com/sundowner-horse-trailers/bumper-pull/3-Horse/8724/
> 
> The weight detail you need knowing....got it...3055 pounds.
> ...


A little bit more money than I want to spend, and it's black. I know that I said I don't do much with the horses in the summer but still, no sense asking for heat absorption when I really don't need it. I like the look of the aluminum too. The weight is decent and I've heard that sundowners are a good brand. I also like that the saddle racks swing out as opposed to being stationary inside the tack compartment. Maybe an older (less expensive) unused model that is not black would be better.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I totally understand what you are saying but the truck I have is the truck I have. I'm trying to make it last me the seven years that I have left of commuting to work.


In a perfect world, yes, you should have a bigger truck. 

But .... I get it. I was in the same boat a few years ago. I towed my Exiss Gooseneck horse trailer (3 horse slant .... usually only hauled 2 horses) with hubby's GMC 1500. Was it ideal? Absolutely not. But most of my driving is on flat roads (live in North Dakota) and most of my drives were within 1 to 2 hours (farthest I would go is 3 hours and that was only once a year). Until I could finally afford to buy a bigger truck. 

Again, as has been pointed out, any truck can pull a trailer. It's the stopping power that is the most concerning. 

But, it can be done.

Personally, if you have a 3-horse trailer I would absolutely advise you to get a *GOOSENECK* and not a bumper pull. I feel they pull better and distribute the weight better; especially since you will be a little under-trucked for the time being.

I like my Exiss trailer overall. It's been a good starter trailer. My dressing room is HUGE too. Which is good, because my trailer also doubles as my barn. 

(Hubby has a short box pickup so I did get a 6" ball extender which made a huge difference towing a trailer with a square nose.)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I had a bigger truck I would probably look at something like this but I don't. Maybe in the future. 

Sundowner Horse Trailer For Sale New 2016 3 Horse Gooseneck Horse Trailer Trailer For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co. :: Dixie Horse & Mule Co

I really don't need a lot of space for myself and my stuff. I'm kind of a minimalist. I once went to Brazil with a toothbrush,two pairs of shorts, one pair of jeans, two bathing suits, two shirts, a passport and money and I was perfectly happy for 20 days. lol


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll keep my eyes open for "real" trailers in my vicinity.
I see many at trail heads lately...some might fit your needs.
If I see anything "interesting" I'll contact you with information so you can follow-up if you want.
I am picky on safety and being taken care of and don't buy junk....

I love to shop and spend others money as you can tell by how easy I found trailers...:wink:
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This just popped up on Florida Horse & Saddle Swap {public site} through Facebook...
_https://www.facebook.com/groups/142...if_t=group_activity&notif_id=1490558675968100_

If allowed you are searching for a post 3/26 from someone named Tanya Nico Malia
3 horse Shadow Aluminum BP with dressing room.....
lots of pictures...

I tried to give you a link but don't know if it is permitted...
_Admins if not allowed, my apologies... please remove it to comply with this sites rules...thank-you!
:runninghorse2:..
_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for "real" trailers in my vicinity.
> I see many at trail heads lately...some might fit your needs.
> If I see anything "interesting" I'll contact you with information so you can follow-up if you want.
> I am picky on safety and being taken care of and don't buy junk....
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate that. You can virtually spend my money all day long if you want. lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

LoriF said:


> If I had a bigger truck I would probably look at something like this but I don't. Maybe in the future.
> 
> Sundowner Horse Trailer For Sale New 2016 3 Horse Gooseneck Horse Trailer Trailer For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co. :: Dixie Horse & Mule Co
> 
> I really don't need a lot of space for myself and my stuff. I'm kind of a minimalist. I once went to Brazil with a toothbrush,two pairs of shorts, one pair of jeans, two bathing suits, two shirts, a passport and money and I was perfectly happy for 20 days. lol


Empty weight is actually decent on that for a 3-horse gooseneck. You probably won't find a dressing room smaller than that on a gooseneck. And the weight is probably slightly less because you don't have the rear tack (which doesn't sound like you'd need anyway.) Nice thing about Sundowners that I like is that have a more V-shaped nose which gives you a little more turning room for your back window of the truck.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

beau159 said:


> Empty weight is actually decent on that for a 3-horse gooseneck. You probably won't find a dressing room smaller than that on a gooseneck. And the weight is probably slightly less because you don't have the rear tack (which doesn't sound like you'd need anyway.) Nice thing about Sundowners that I like is that have a more V-shaped nose which gives you a little more turning room for your back window of the truck.


If that is the true weight, it's not bad at all. I have found that weights advertised aren't always true though. I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------

